

Ask HN: Interview with the competition? - wd

I'v been working on a web site in my spare time for the past year.  The big player in the market has some open positions.  Sick of the day job, and thinking about interviewing with them.  Probably wouldn't move across the country for this, but could be an interesting experience to see into this other company.<p>Not sure if could successfully monetize my little site, but I know I'm converting a small percentage of their web traffic to my site.<p>So the general question is, has anyone interviewed with the competition?  Any hidden downsides to consider?
======
icey
I think we need some clarification. Is the web site you're currently working
on YOUR website? Or are you being paid to work on this site by a third party?

If its your site, and you're looking to move on; it could be worthwhile. But
you should be aware that you will probably not be able to work on your site
any more after hiring on with your competition.

------
Tichy
Don't sign any NDAs, I guess.

